# Structural codes for sale



## johnp2005 (Oct 11, 2009)

1) ACI 318-05 Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete and Commentary $59

2) PCA Notes on ACI 318-05 Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete $49

3) Both ACI 318-05 and PCA Notes on ACI 318-05 (Items 1&amp;2) $89

4) ACI 318M-05 (SI Version) Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete and Commentary $59

5) IBC 2006 International Building Code $49

6) ASCE/SEI 7-05 Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures $69

7) AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications SI Units 2005 Interim Revision (3rd edition) $99

8.) PCI Design Handbook ? Precast and Prestressed Concrete 6th Edition, 2004 $89

9) AISC Design Examples Version 13.0 (for AISC Steel Manual Version 13.0) $19

If you are interested in these codes, please reply to me at: [email protected]


----------



## harsod (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm interested on AISC Design Examples Version 13.0 (for AISC Steel Manual Version 13.0). I would like to inquire what are the coverage of examples...thank you..


----------

